# Looking forward to tomorrow's snow.



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

They tell us 6-10 inches across CT. It's about time! People think I'm nuts wanting the snow but I look forward to playing with my machines. Gonna stop by Mom's and pick up the Toro 521 tonight and give it the rubber squeegee upgrade. I'm sure all my neighbors will drop off their machines today for oil changes or tune-ups as most have ignored them all year. Can't wait to play!!


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Same here, I've got a curb find MTD that I have been working on and I just dialed in the new carb on my old Craftsman. I'm also working on an Ariens 924039 that I'm replacing the whole auger/impeller unit.

Thanks to Jayzauto1 for all the parts, advice and good cheer. I hope you all sell a bunch of machines today! LET IT SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes I think you are nuts. :laugh: :icon-cheers: 

:hellno: I can do with out the snow. I only want to use my machine occasionally and not regularly. And this storm will be the first time using it this season and it is too much already. 

But I will always say... :blowerhug:


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

KennyW in CT said:


> They tell us 6-10 inches across CT. It's about time! People think I'm nuts wanting the snow but I look forward to playing with my machines. Gonna stop by Mom's and pick up the Toro 521 tonight and give it the rubber squeegee upgrade. I'm sure all my neighbors will drop off their machines today for oil changes or tune-ups as most have ignored them all year. Can't wait to play!!


Kenny, I live in Connecticut, as well. When you're done "playing" with your machine, you're welcome to come over and do some "playing" on my driveway, too.

Actually, I'd like to give Ole Betsy a turn.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

It would be nice if y'all could share 4" of that snow with us down here in Northern Virginia. 

My new Ariens won't get to blow any snow this year. We've had the least amount of snow I've seen in the 30+ years we've been here and it may be the lowest amount of snow in almost 100 years. I don't think the season's total will even add up to 3".


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats...  



NVA4370 said:


> It would be nice if y'all could share 4" of that snow with us down here in Northern Virginia.
> 
> My new Ariens won't get to blow any snow this year. We've had the least amount of snow I've seen in the 30+ years we've been here and it may be the lowest amount of snow in almost 100 years. I don't think the season's total will even add up to 3".


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm ready for the snow as well! I think I forgot how to use my blower, it has been such a mild winter.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It's funny to see a member of a snowblower forum who doesn't want snow. lol


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hold onto your mittens....They upped the storm in Mass, starting in the AM and predicting 12-15" HOO_RAH!!!! GLuck, Jay


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Hold onto your mittens....They upped the storm in Mass, starting in the AM and predicting 12-15" HOO_RAH!!!! GLuck, Jay




Looks like your getting the most, im in leominster, looks like 10-14 here


-efisher-


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Im looking forward to it myself for a few reasons.
#1 I will make some good money
#2 I will to try out the new toro


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Well I read the weather report on the internet...Therefore, it MUST be true??? 

The yard is full of machines.....mostly from procrastinators. Should be a profitable storm.. And be able to test out the 'For Sale' Machines....Good day all around

Jay


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Just returned early to Western MA from a business trip in upstate NY. With the amount of snow projected for the Berkshires (10" to 14"), I-90 will be a nightmare through the pass. Last time I tried that, I sat for 3 hours while they removed a wrecked tractor trailer.

We're also supposed to receive about 14" here in Hampden, MA. This will be the first real test of the Platinum 24 I bought this year (those previous little 8" storms hardly count).

Looking forward to see how the machine tackles the EOD sludge, which will probably be over 2' high - and dense.

I'm especially interested to see how the CPU calibrates the EFI for a really heavy load. The RPM is supposed to remain consistent regardless of load on the machine.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

New Jersey is looking at 8-12" too. Finally a worthy snow for the Honda.

Only other snow worth mentioning this year was the 4" of concrete 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

My little Snapper is going to get a workout, And the girlfriends 521 too, Both are great and reliable but REALLY with I had my Ariens 1027 ready, I would be hoping for 24" if it was LOL.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

im looking forward to tryoing out a simplicity 860 a buyer gave me when they purchased a predator powered machine. i was able to sell 2 predator swapped ariens today. people are scrambling because they waited until the last minute to fix their snowblowers or buy one. i also want to see what my ariens 924044 with a predator 420cc can really do, we haven't had any real big storms in ct this winter so im curious to see how it does, but so far its been performing great


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh... GEEZ... Now it's 12"-18" Possibly 20" in areas. :icon-thumbsdown:

:hellno:


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

heavy rain here in southern new jersey. I doubt we will see any snow although the weather people are saying we will get 3 to 6 its too warm


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Kielbasa said:


> Oh... GEEZ... Now it's 12"-18" Possibly 20" in areas. :icon-thumbsdown:
> 
> :hellno:


 Same here 12''-18'':icon-cheers:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I am glad youse guys are getting it there. instead of us getting it here. because by next week we will be in the upper 40's to low 50's. to get rid of all this BLOODY FREAKING ICE!!!!!!!!!!! tired of skating on it.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

We have blizzard conditions here in Long Island, supposed to get up to 16". I will do ut in 2 passes with the little Toro...


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Another coastal CT guy here, and it's coming down. I could easily live without it but I expect my 2008 Ariens ST624E will handle it OK.


----------



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

Another CT guy here. I work as a tech for a local cable provider and they just notified us that we won't be rolling any trucks today - YAY SNOW DAY! Looking forward to working out the Husky today.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

My 9yr old Troybilt Storm 2410 is at the ready. Looking to make some nice green paper today. After a small cleanup I was hoping for a storm. Now I got it


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Now coming down at 2" to 4" per hour, with "Thundersnow".

I just did one pass with the blower to stay ahead of the storm (about 10" deep).

Looks like we'll see another 8" to 10" by nightfall.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm in Trumbull, you never know!! Just got done with the 521, 8 inches so far. I still can't believe how well that little blower throws snow! and at 21", I can park the vehicles close to the side of my driveway and still make a pass. Got an 828 powershift with locked up tranny that needs fixing for a friend. would have been nice to try it as the weight shift feature is amazing.


----------



## TimToolMan (Feb 9, 2017)

We were supposed to get 4 to 8 and got maybe an inch and a half. Was bummed out


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

We wound up getting about 9-12". Wet and heavy though. The Toro took care of it pretty well.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This storm was a real SOAB to say the least. I could not believe what was out there. I went out at 3:30 and came in at 6:30. The plows came by and cleaned up the roads very well and made our jobs a lot harder. The snow was heavy... and we had about 24" (+) all through the aprons along all of the front sidewalks and even back to my front porch. Then my neighbors Toro putt putt broke on him so I had to do his apron and front walk. My machine worked her tail off and she worked hard. And believe it or not, I even used her with the differential locked in at times. That helped a lot to. 

My driveway was maybe about 50% clear because of the wind, but I had about 24" of drift up against the house and back against the garage doors and about 36 " of drift along the fence. Behind the house it was close to my bucket height. I do not know if this was from drifting or falling snow. 

Needless to say this storm beat the _ell out of me and I am not too proud to say it either. 

:blowerhug:


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> This storm was a real SOAB to say the least. I could not believe what was out there. I went out at 3:30 and came in at 6:30. The plows came by and cleaned up the roads very well and made our jobs a lot harder. The snow was heavy... and we had about 24" (+) all through the aprons along all of the front sidewalks and even back to my front porch. Then my neighbors Toro putt putt broke on him so I had to do his apron and front walk. My machine worked her tail off and she worked hard. And believe it or not, I even used her with the differential locked in at times. That helped a lot to.
> 
> My driveway was maybe about 50% clear because of the wind, but I had about 24" of drift up against the house and back against the garage doors and about 36 " of drift along the fence. Behind the house it was close to my bucket height. I do not know if this was from drifting or falling snow.
> 
> ...



Of course using the machine with the differential locked helped, that applied power to both wheels instead of just the one, so now it is going to plow through the heavy snow much harder then if you only had the one wheel turning. Why wouldn't we believe you used it with the differential locked?
I'm glad the fact I brought up the point your supposed to be using that machine with the differential locked in heavy snow helped.
Send some of that snow down here, we have only had two 5 inch storms so far this year and I would like one good one. :wavetowel2:


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

TimToolMan said:


> We were supposed to get 4 to 8 and got maybe an inch and a half. Was bummed out


New Jersey??
We got 5 inches in central. New Brunswick area, about the same, maybe a little less than the one we got back in January. We have had two like that so far and that is it. I love how the news around here reports how it was such a major weather event when in reality people in states north of us are getting a foot and more.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

Kielbasa said:


> This storm was a real SOAB to say the least. I could not believe what was out there. I went out at 3:30 and came in at 6:30. The snow was heavy... and we had about 24" (+) all through the aprons along all of the front sidewalks and even back to my front porch.
> 
> My driveway was maybe about 50% clear because of the wind, but I had about 24" of drift up against the house and back against the garage doors and about 36 " of drift along the fence. Behind the house it was close to my bucket height. I do not know if this was from drifting or falling snow.


The same system eventually made it up my way, the snow was definitely heavy with temperatures hovering around or just below freezing. We received 12" so far with another 12" forecast for Wednesday. The Yammie had a great workout for about 4hrs, now that I have the RPM's dialed in correctly, along with trying out the new drift cutters I made, they worked beautifully!


----------

